# Externe Festplattengehäuse vs. Komplettpaket



## funnytommy (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Frage: Mein Kumpel hat sich ne externe 2,5" HD in einem schicken und an sich recht stabilen Gehäuse gekauft! Läuft eigentlich supa! Kommt ohne Netzstecker aus soweit die USB Buchse genug Saft hergibt oder einfach eine andere USB Buchse noch angezapft wird!

Doch jetzt hat er die Festplatte erst 5 Tage und schon ist das Gehäuse im Eimer und die HD rutscht einfach heraus wenn man das Gehäuse schräg hält!
Hab mir auch überlegt ob ich mir so ein Teil zuleg ist ja sehr praktisch! Doch wenn das so schnell kaputt wird..... Jetzt hat ihm ein Mann vom Fach eine ICY-Box empfholen! (Wenn ich schon mal hierbin kann mir jemand erklären wobei darin der Unterschid zu einem normalen Alu-Gehäuse besteht)
Ich hab im Netz bei freecom.com eine ganz passable recht kleine externe 2,5" HD gefunden! Hat aber leider nur USB2.0 und kein FireWire! Software inklusive (Acronis Treu Image). Der Unterschied zur der mit Gehäuse ist dass ich die HD gleich komplett mit Gehäuse und HD kaufe und nicht alles extra und dann die HD ins Gehäuse einbau
Was ist denn da jetzt mehr zu empfehlen? Icy-Box oder Komplettpaket von freecom?

Thanks 4 help
Greets und noch nen schönen Abend, ft


----------

